

Didn't make the YC11 cut? Quotes to the rescue... - ed209

'Success is going from failure to failure with no loss of enthusiasm.'
Winston Churchill<p>'There are no short cuts to any place worth going.'
Beverly Sills<p>'If everything seems under control you're not going fast enough.'
Mario Andrretti<p>'To become a champion, fight one more round.'
James Corbett<p>via It's not how good you are, it's how good you want to be
by Paul Arden
======
ncash
"Brick walls are there for a reason. The brick walls are not there to keep us
out. The brick walls are there to show how badly we want something. "

~Randy Pausch, Last Lecture (<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ji5_MqicxSo>)

------
metachris
"Apparently the most likely animals to be left alive after a nuclear war are
cockroaches, because they're so hard to kill. That's what you want to be as a
startup, initially. Instead of a beautiful but fragile flower that needs to
have its stem in a plastic tube to support itself, better to be small, ugly,
and indestructible."

\- PG in The hacker's guide to investors, Apr 2007

------
piousbox
"We are still young, we are still eager to make mistakes."

"It is not the string of wrongs past, but the wrongs to come that I must look
forward to."

Sorry, don't remember the sources.

------
bcrawford
I can't help myself <http://cheks.in/eRFqrz>

------
joenorton
"It's not whether you get knocked down, it's whether you get up." - Vince
Lombardi

------
Mz
"I get knocked down but I get up again -- you're never gonna keep me down" --
_Tubthumping_ by Chumbawamba

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2H5uWRjFsGc>

